# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Doghouse

## greasy09

Six men with mid-life anxiety set out for a weekend in the country in an attempt to reconnect with their masculinity.

What they find is catastrophe so horrible and bizarre that a mid-life crisis turns out to be exactly what they need to survive it...

----------

